
The Five Percent Solution - Who Needs Another Chat Client? - pchristensen
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080728_005308.html
======
sanj
Wow! Congrats to Paul!

I met him at Startup School this year and it was, honestly, one of the
highlights.

